# Sobre insoladora UV casera



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Jul 12, 2006)

Hola me gustaría que alguien con mas experiencia que yo me diera su opinion de la siguiente insoladora , y si vale la pena construirla, gracias y saludos , os adjunto la dirección
http://www.eurobotics.org/insoladora.html


----------



## darea (Jul 12, 2006)

Hola.

Yo he montado varias insoladoras de ese estilo para mi instituto y funcionan correctamente. Además, si te animas puedes ponerle un circuito temporizador.

Luego tendras que calcular bien los tiempos para las placas (no todas las marcas quedan bien con el mismo tiempo de exposición). Es una insoladora barata y fácil de hacer.

Yo te recomiendo que uses cristal translucido tal y como indica ya que el acabado es mejor.

Un saludo


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Jul 12, 2006)

Gracias por contestarme Darea , y eso de ponerle un temporizador es muy difícil de hacer?
Se necesitan muchos conocimientos de electrónica ?
Me podrías decir donde puedo encontrar el esquema eléctrico o circuito, componentes, etc?
Gracias nuevamente y saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hola, casi siempre los hacen con microcontroladores, pues por lo que he leído las insoladoras deben trabajar un tiempo muy preciso.

Si no sabe programar micros, en el Google puede encontrar muchos temporizadores para insoladoras ya hechos .

Yo también quiero hacerme una insoldora, pero donde yo vivo no venden baquelita fotosensible, así que sería complicado ir hasta la capital a comprar baquelitas cada que ocupe .

Saludos


----------



## darea (Jul 12, 2006)

Aquí tienes un ejemplo. Si lo sigues tal cual no necesitas saber mucho de electronica. Si aun asi te asusta un poco puedes comprar unos adaptadores para la red domestica con temporizador.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/temporizador/temporizador.html


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Jul 12, 2006)

Gracias por la página pero es necesario saber programar para montarlo?

Otra pregunta, sabría alguien decirme ¿ Cuanto miden los fluorescentes de 4 W?

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 12, 2006)

No necesita programar nada 

Los fluorescentes, no se cuánto mida, pero aquí http://www.eurobotics.org/insoladora.html
dice las medidas de la caja, entonces no pueden medir más que la caja 

Saludos


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Jul 12, 2006)

Alguien me podría pasar algún esquema o circuito mas sencillo de un temporizador ?
Gracias y saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 12, 2006)

El temporizador no es necesario pero te ahorras de estar pendiente del reloj.

El tema de la precision no es tanto, un error de 1 minuto no suele dar problemas.

Tambien puedes comprar un temporizador de escalera o cuanquiera que te permita un control de unos 5 a 10 minutos.

La caja puede ser un cajon de armario o similar, los tubos son pequeñotos de unos 20-30 cm


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Jul 13, 2006)

A ver si alguien me puede decir si ésta conexión estaría bien, es por no conectar los tubos a la luz y pegarme algún susto que otro porque no es la primera vez 
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 13, 2006)

PALLARESPUNKOI dijo:
			
		

> A ver si alguien me puede decir si ésta conexión estaría bien, es por no conectar los tubos a la luz y pegarme algún susto que otro porque no es la primera vez
> Gracias y saludos



Si, la conexión esta bien.

Saludos.


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Jul 13, 2006)

Alguien que me pase un temporizador sencillo, y bien explicado ( ja que no tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica)
Gracias y saludos


----------



## rudeluis (Jul 13, 2006)

Dime cuanto tiempo debe temporizar y yo te ayudo con el diagrama y todas las preguntas que tengas


----------



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Jul 14, 2006)

Hola Rudelus me gustaría construir un temporizador de 0 a 30 minutos , si me puedes ayudar te lo agradeceré , 
gracias y saludos.


----------



## rudeluis (Jul 15, 2006)

Aqui esta el circuito del temporizador

Con el swit 1 se inicia el temporizador

Con el swit 2 se resetea el temporizador

Con el potenciometro p1 se ajusta el tiempo a temporizar debes tener cuidado pues con solo moverlo un grado aproximadamente es un medio minuto

LA alimentacion del circuito esta entre 5 y 12 voltios dc
LA insoladora la puedes conectar a el rele                                                                                                                               Si tienes mas dudas no dudes en consultarme      att luis cortes :Bogota, Colombia


----------



## rudeluis (Jul 17, 2006)

Te mando éste, es un poco mas complicado pero ya lo pobré y me funcionó:

*Temporizador *

Colaboración de Gustavo Telefanko(Argentina)

*Descripción:*
Se trata de un temporizador de 0' a 30' o 30' a 0´, que conmuta por periodos de tiempo determinados con 2 modalidades contrarias, se activa o  desactiva la carga por un periodo determinado.  Tiene proteccion contra pulsadores trabados. Alimentacion de 9 a 12 v.  Consumo menor a 300 mA. 

*Funcionamiento:*
Se basa en la utilizacion de un oscilador monoestable construido con un  555 que nos entrega a su salida un pulso ancho de duracion determinada e independiente de la duracion del pulso de disparo.  Un problema que suelen presentar estos dispositivos es que, si por una  causa fortuita se llegara a trabar el pulsador de disparo, es decir el  pulso de disparo fuera continuo, el monoestable no cortara al concluir su  periodode trabajo, lo cual puede llegar a ser peligroso, dependiendo del sistema que quede conmutado. Esto se ha solucionado de la siguiente  manera, el 555 dispara por su pata 2, con una tension que debe ser inferior a 2/3 de la tension de alimentacion, y esta entrada es de alta  impedancia, ya que entra directamente a uno de los comparadores que posee  este integrado. A fin de evitar disparos en falso a causa de ruidos o  transitorios de linea, se la ha impuesto un nivel de tension continua Vcc  por medio de R1 y R2. Vemos entonces que la tension en este terminal (pata > 2) supera 1/3 de Vcc, por lo tanto el circuito no se disparara. En caso de  oprimir S2, conectariamos el borne negativo del capacitor C2 a masa, con  lo cual se obtendria un
pulso negativo en la pata 2 del integrado, con su  consiguiente disparo.  En caso de quedar trabado el pulsador, seguiremosteniendo a masa el borne  negativo de C2 y su borne positivo a las resistencias R1 y R2, con lo  cual, pasado un breve periodo de tiempo, este se habra cargado (C2) y el  terminal 2 del 555 estara bloqueado nuevamente. Debido al valor de C2 y  los valores de R1 y R2, el pulso de disparo es de menor duracion que el > tiempo minimo de conmutacion. Ya esta disparado el integrado y por lo  tanto, el transistor interno de la pata 7 se ha cortado, lo que permite  que C4 se vaya cargando a traves de R3 y P1 hasta llegar a un nivel de  tension que apenas supere a los 2/3 de la tension de alimentacion. Este es  el periodo durante el cual el monoestable nos entrega un nivel positivo  Vcc a la salida (pata 3).

* Modo directo:*

Como vemos, la salida del monoestable se aplica a traves de R7 a la base > del transistor T2, que esta polarizado por el divisor formado por los  resistores R5 y R9, pero que no llegan a hacerlo conducir, por lo cual no  circula corriente de colector y el rele permanece desconectado, al hacerse  presente el pulso positivo a la salida del monoestable (pata 3), este  nivel queda aplicado a traves de R7 a la base de T2 que modifica su nivel  saturandolo, de manera que circule la corriente necesaria por la bobina  del rele, en consecuencia este conmuta. Luego el rele despegara, esto se  producira cuando concluya la carga de C4 a 2/3 de Vcc y el monoestable  vuelva a su condicion de regimen permanente. 

*Modo Inverso: *
La salida del monoestable se aplica directamente a la base de T1, y el colector del mismo a la base de T2, en este caso los resistores R5 y R8  quedan en paralelo, con lo cual el nivel de tension de la base de T2  aumenta, haciendo saturar el transistor y por consiguiente conmutar el  rele (esto sucede cuando la salida del monoestable esta en estado de  regimen permanente, es decir, masa). Ahora aparece el pulso positivo a la  salida del integrado y a traves de la resistencia R7 se lleva al  transistor T1 del corte a la saturacion, con lo cual su colector pasara a  un nivel de tension proximo al de masa, cortando al transistor T2 y haciendo que el rele abra sus contactos hasta que desaparezca el nivel  positivo a la salida del 555.  El cambio de modo se realiza con S1, el disparo con S2 y S3 es el reset.


----------



## skan (Ago 17, 2006)

Buenas, estoy realizando una insoladora casera siguiendo un documento que rula por internet, aprovechando un viejo escanner.

Utilizo 3 fluorescentes de "black light" de 8 W, y en lugar de cebador y reactancia adquirí un "convertidor electrónico de 8 W" con el que me ahorro los dos componentes anteriores, mi duda es el conexionado.

El convertidor, tiene entrada de alterna y salida al tubo fluorescente (4 cables) y lógicamente los fluorescentes tienen 4 patillas, he revisado los esquemas de conexiones con cebador y reactancia, pero no consigo averiguar (ni encontrar por internet) como se realiza el conexionado, ataco al convertidor con los 230 V, y sus 2 salidas deben atacar a 2 de las patillas del fluorescente, no se a cuales, y las otras 2 que en teoría irían conexionadas entre si con un cebador en serie...

Un pequeñito esquema o simple explicación sería enormemente agradecida. ! Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 17, 2006)

La forma en que piensas conectar el tubo flourescente es la correcta. Date una vuelta por este tema, te podra dar buenas ideas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construccion-insoladora-2442/

Saludos.


----------



## skan (Ago 18, 2006)

He revisado el documento que mencionas anteriormente, pero sigo con el mismo problema ya que en este tambien se utiliza una reactancia y un cebador. y en mi caso utilizo un convertidor electrónico... con 4 cables. 2 para la alterna y dos que deben ir al fluorescente.

Y no se si este debe ir conectado como el cebador (en paralelo a 2 de las patillas) o  como la reactancia (en serie a  la salida de CA del tubo).

Gracias por su atención.


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 18, 2006)

Vamos a ver, del balasto salen 4 cables, 2 para 220 V y 2 para el tubo
ponle 1 de los cables del tubo en una de las dos patillas de un extremo del tubo y el otro en la del otro extremo quedando así libres las dos que respectivamente irían al cebador , si así no funcionase no se como hacerlo, pero con los balastos de los autos se usa así.


----------



## skan (Ago 19, 2006)

Gracias...eso era lo que necesitaba saber , ya suponía que podía ir así pero ya peté un fluorescente...y no queria conectarlo sin estar seguro, ya funcionó..

La ultima dudilla, el documento que seguí yo no es el que hay direccionado en este post , y en el mío recomendaba utilizar fluorescentes de "luz negra" (blacklight).. pero observo que su luz es muy tenue y en ningún otro documento he visto que utilicen este tipo de tubos para la insoladora , aún no lo he probado , pero si ha sido un error ésta elección, estaría bien saberlo antes de tener la insoladora terminada.

Gracias por su atención !


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 19, 2006)

He tenido un gran fallo y lo siento, te puse un esquemita de como iba conectado y lo posteé en otro mensaje, lo siento de veras, pero a sabe la cara que se le quedaría a los otros al ver que doy una respuesta segura a algo que no tiene nada que ver con lo que va el tema jajajajajajaja, bueno yo también estaba pensando hacer la insoladora con el escaner pero todavía no la necesito pues pienso que es un sistema algo engorroso eso de tener que comprar placas especiales, revelador hacer la insoladora etc etc etc, nunca he hecho una placa con ese sistema yo el que uso es el sistema de planchado , lo veo mucho mas simple. Un saludo y ahí te dejo el esquema para aquellos que tengan la misma duda que tu.

Por cierto nunca he oído que las insoladoras vayan con tubos black light, esos son pa las discotecas no? Jajaja, si yo los uso cuando trabajo, pregunta en la tienda de electrónica si tienen tubos de luz actinica que he leido en varios sitios que se hace la insoladora con esos tubos, un saludo, me alegro de haberte ayudado


----------



## skan (Ago 20, 2006)

Jeje. ahora creo que el error ha sido mío, pero éste ha sido mayor... aquí pego el texto que me hizo pensar en los tubos blacklight, lo que veo que no comenté en la tienda es que sean "actínicos" y supongo que éstos son diferentes a los que he montado yo (los cuales son de color negro, y lucen una tenue luz "azul")...

_"Tubos fluorescentes actínicos (Black Light): Emiten el espectro de luz perfecto para la insolación de las placas, en su mayor parte UV. El tiempo de exposición dependerá de la potencia de los tubos empleados y la reflexión de luz de cada insoladora (como en los anteriores métodos) pero ronda los 3 minutos. Yo utilizo 3 tubos de 8 Watts cada uno y el tiempo es de 3 minutos exactos" _

Espero que las medidas de éstos al ser de 8 W sean las mismas , por que si no chungo , la insoladora ya estaba terminada.


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 23, 2006)

Jajajaja, cuando lo pruebes me cuentas y si puedes me envías los planos que estoy muy interesado en tu proyecto, espero haberte sido de ayuda amigo, un saludo.


----------



## skan (Ago 23, 2006)

Ya cambié los tubo por tubos actínicos...la insoladora ya está terminada pero aun no he realizado las pruebas para ver que temporización necesita...

Ahora estoy trabajando en un MICROtemporizador. controlado por 2 pulsadores (para sumar o restar intervalos de 30 segundos) y un display de 7 segmentos en el que se visualizará la temporización a ejecutar... y los minutos restantes una vez iniciada...

Cuando lo tenga listo en la board paso los esquemas y el programilla. Saludos.


----------



## kanareu (Dic 27, 2006)

Hoy buscando algo de información para hacerme una insoladora he ido a parar a aquí, como no! . 
Mi diseño lo quiero hacer con un escánner viejo, tengo un par de preguntos, primero utilizar fluorescentes de luz UV, va bien, no? Y segundo, he encontrado algo de información en otra parte y algunos dicen de forrar el interior con papel de alumunio... no sé yo.. porque puede provocar muchos reflejos y no hacer una luz demasiado buena pera insolar. Gracias cracks!


----------



## rottmc2 (Ene 30, 2007)

Yo soy nuevo en esta area pero me gusta mucho me podria alguien ayudar sobre todo el procedimiento de la fabricacion del Circuito impreso donde y como consigui el barniz foto sensible y como usar la insoladora. 
GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Alfgu (Feb 22, 2007)

Pues eso, que he encontrado esta interesante material donde explica detalladamente como fabricar una insoladora casera con un simple detector de billetes y "4 maderas".

A disfrutarlo.


----------



## steinlager (Feb 22, 2007)

mmm disculpa pero eso sirve para "pegar" el circuito a la plaqueta?


----------



## Alfgu (Feb 23, 2007)

steinlager, seria cuestion de hacerlo, investigar y mirar si es verdad que te pega el circiuito a la PCB, si mas qu otra cosa lo he puesto porque parece tan sencillo de hacer..., ahora lo que no se si funcionará de verdad, poruqe no pone nada de que funciona en la pagina.


----------



## Johnnybravo (May 8, 2007)

Saludos amigos... monté una insoladora con microcontrolador .. el temporizador superó casi todas las pruebas.. solo falto una... cuando pongo todo en una caja, tanto el control como las lamparas UV con sus respectivos balastros.... empiezan lo problemas... fijo el tiempo , y presiono el botón para que empiece la insolación , pero el micro se resetea cuando las lamparas quieren encenderse....
Pero si le pongo cables largos (aprox 1 o 2 metros) y alejo el Circuito de control de los balastros ... Ohh sorpresa, todo funciona de las mil maravillas.. estoy pensando en un caso extremo comprar balastros electrónicos...alguien tiene otra solución que no implique comprar los balastros electrónicos ?


----------



## samtel (May 10, 2007)

A la duda anterior, yo provaria de poner el microntrolador (con su placa) dentro de una caja metalica totalmente cerrada saliendo solo los cables necesarios.

Ahora pongo mi duda, hice una insoladora con 4 fluorecentes de 6 w, el problema surgia en que la unicas placas que salian medianamente decentes solo las havia insolado 45 segundos. Ahora compre 2 placas nuevas, e hice pruevas, pero hasta sin insolarlas, al passarlas por el revelador parece que se revelava entera. 

Mis pregutnas son: 
Es normal que con tan poco tiempo de insolacion me salieran placas buenas? (son fluorescentes normales)
Puede que haia cogido dos placas que sean defecutosas?

Nadie me ha enseñado a insolar ni nada, i no se que hago mal.


----------



## somar (Jul 22, 2007)

Bien, a los dos les puedo decir con certeza que funciona, solo que en la pag no se menciona el procedimiento para hacerlo.

Si tienen ya la caja armada, pues ahora hay que conseguirse los químicos para el paso de diagrama a la placa. Necesitaran foto resist, xilol y tricloroetileno. Si tienen modo de conseguirlos, porque es un poco dificil (busquen en droguerias grandes), ya les diré cuanto se necesita de cada uno y como emplearlos.

Es un metodo sencillo cuando se domina y tiene una calidad profesional, para mi es el mejor metodo, pues hay otros que son o mas caros, o mas laboriosos, o necesitan instrumental dificil de tener en casa. Yo en mi cuarto armo circuitos con este metodo, con una caja similar a esta (que he de confesar, el diseño me causo un poco de gracia, conozco mejores diseños), pero el principio y materiales son los mismos.


----------



## warman675 (Oct 15, 2007)

Las placas que se usan son especiales ?
Porque me anime a hacerme una insoladora,  así que necesito ayuda.


----------



## gonpa (Oct 21, 2007)

Jhonybravo no te des dolores de cabeza por nada , lo que necesitas para la insoladora es un temporizador sencillo y seguro sin ningún micro , con un 555 suficiente , yo estoy por armarme una y tengo todo el temporizador para armar y el pcb en tango todo, si lo necesitas solo avísame y te paso todo y fotos de la placa echa.

Lo que necesito saber es que es lo que necesito para transferir la tinta y con que a la plaqueta con la insoladora , yo estoy por armar ésta propuesta que está genial y muy segura , tiene un acabado muy profesional , miren la página ésta , de ahí saqué el temporizador y lo diseñé .http://usuarios.lycos.es/emimad/insoladora/index.htm mas adelante paso las foto de la placa y el pcb.chau , saludos.


----------



## flamenco25 (Feb 17, 2008)

He copiado una insoladora  de  un socio del foro llamado  Darrez, con cuatro tubos de 6W, he probado con una placa  positiva, se  graba pero cuando la introduzco en cloruro férrico las  pistas se desprende, yo creo que tengo que dejar mas tiempo la  placa en la insoladora por que los tubos son blancos, tambien la pongo en el revelador unos 30 segundos, a ver si me ayudáis para resolver el problema, saludos a todo el foro


----------



## pepechip (Feb 17, 2008)

hola 
preparate un cliche fotografico como este:

------ 5 minutos
------ 6 minutos
------ 7 minutos
------ 8 minutos
------ 9 minutos
-------10 minutos
-------11 minutos
-------12 minutos
-------13 minutos
-------14 minutos
-------15 minutos
-------16 minutos
-------17 minutos
-------18 minutos
-------19 minutos
-------20 minutos

Comienzas a insolar una placa poniendo este clicle, pero pones folio opaco, para que la luz solo llegue a -------20 minutos. 
Al cabo de 1 minuto desplazas el folio opaco para que la luz tambien le llegue a -----19 minutos. 
cuando este todo el cliche visible lo dejas 5 minutos mas.
Ahora procedes al revelado y atacado de la placa, y esta misma te mostrara cual es el tiempo mas adecuado para la exposicion.

saludos

asi lo


----------



## flamenco25 (Feb 17, 2008)

Haz sido muy amable al darme la solución de la insoladora pepechip, gracias, hasta pronto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2008)

"Pepechip" te regala la solucion y yo te vendo una insoladora DIY (Eso es Made in casa) con led´s ultravioletas, sin balastos, bajo consumo, facil de temporizar. La caja es una de esas que se venden para guardar cacharros en la estanteria.


----------



## menduco (Feb 17, 2008)

Fogonazo, que me recomendás, los tubos blancos o el circuito de leds ultravioletas? A propósito cuanto vale cada led de esos, te pregunto porque conseguí un scanner y le saqué todo adentro así que quiero usarlo de base para la insoladora, pero todavía no me decido a empezar , los tubos negros se que valen una fortuna así que tenía pensado hacerlo con blancos, pero esto de los led suenan bien espero que sean económicos también, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2008)

Los Led´s me parecen mucho mas practicos, el problema es conseguirlos, y precio NI idea.

No tienen balasto, no necesitan arrancador, consumen poco, no se queman, con un TIP31 los enciendes con bajo voltaje.

Saludos


----------



## menduco (Feb 17, 2008)

Gracias por responder Fogonzo, tengo otras dudas acerca de cómo conectaría el TIP31 y un temporizador (si es que hace falta) ? Tendrá el mismo efecto si uso leds de alta luminosidad y recubro por dentro el scanner con papel aluminio ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2008)

Habria que provar los led´s de alta luninosidad blancos, tal vez funcione dandole mas tiempo. Por lo que valen yo haria la prueba

Por otro lado, la emulsion fotosensible posee su maxima sensibilidad en el rango UV

El TIP31 lo colocas entre la union de todos los catodos y GND, donde esta el 1N4007  lo mandas fijo a +VCC


Edit:
El 1N4007 es una proteccion para alimentacion externa del circuito por si se invierte la polaridad, si le haces un temporizador y su respectiva fuente de alimentacion ya no tiene sentido


----------



## menduco (Feb 17, 2008)

Mmm... no termino de entender cómo lo conectaría, no tengo mucha práctica si me podés explicar mas detalladamente no voy a tener drama, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2008)

Del esquema de antes lo conviertes en este otro.
Si le mandas unos 20mA a la pata libre de la resistencia de 1200, se encienden los led´s.
Esos mA los sacas de un temporizador o lo que se te ocurra.

Armate un circuito con unos 8 led´s blancos y prueba si exponen correctamente la placa fotosensible, si lo hacen, luego podemos ver de hacer algo un poco mas serio


----------



## menduco (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, gracias Fogonazo, cuando tenga algo hecho te aviso, fui a la casa de electrónica y cada led UV (ultravioleta) cuestan $2, por si te interesa, ahora tengo que esperar hasta la semana que viene para que me los traigan, saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 19, 2008)

Hola.
tambien puedes alimentar todos los led a 110 o 220v segun dispongas.
Los pones todos en serie y calculas una resistencia limitadora.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2008)

Bueno, aparentemente no son economicos, antes de embarcarte de lleno con los led, prueba comprando unos 4, a ver que tal funciona la exposicion de las placas (Tiempo de exposicion y distancia son las variables)


----------



## menduco (Feb 20, 2008)

Eso tengo pensado hacer Fogonazo, cuando tenga novedades posteo nuevamente,


PD: pepechip, gracias por tu aporte,


----------



## arex (Ago 27, 2008)

Hola estoy haciendome una insoladora casera con cuatro fluorescentes de luz actinica de 8 wattios cada uno, y el problema esque solo me lucen dos, pero funcionan todos es decir, si solo conecto dos cebadores dos lucen pero cuando intento poener un tercero ya no enciende sea cual sea. Tengo un cebador para cada tubo y dos reactancias dobles. Sabeis cual puede ser el problema, luego cuando llegue a casa os colgare el esquema que he seguido pero basicamente dos extremos de cada fluorescente a cada cebador, otro de los terminales a 220AC y el otro a la reactancia y de la reactancia a 220v AC. Haber si se os ocurre algo

slu2

PD: Cada reactancia es de 18 W asique ese no creo que sea el problema


----------



## pepechip (Ago 27, 2008)

El problema lo tienes en los cebadores, tienes que poner unos que funcionan apartir de 2w de potencia.


----------



## arex (Ago 27, 2008)

y los normales de cuanto son?

veré a ver si los encuentro, lo probare ya os contare

slu2 y muxas gracias por la aportación


----------



## arex (Ago 27, 2008)

no entiendo muy bien eso de apartir de 2w de potencia, en los mios pone exactamente:


FS-22
F4W...8W
F14W,15,18...22W
CF18W
220/240V Series
110/130V Single

Lo pongo tal cual, y estos tienen pinta de poder funcionar bien con mis fluorescentes de 8 W cada uno, ¿no?


----------



## pepechip (Ago 27, 2008)

prueba con el que pone F4W....8W.
mañana te dire exactamente la referencia de los que yo tengo puestos.


----------



## arex (Ago 28, 2008)

No pero yo lo que he puesto antes es todo lo que me pone en cada uno de los cebadores que tengo.

Os dejo el esquema de como lo he conectado que yo creo que esta bien

slu2 y gracias


----------



## pepechip (Ago 28, 2008)

tu esquema esta mal.
La forma de conectarlo es la siguiente:
Si utilizas tubos de 8W, la reactancia tiene que ser de 18 o 20W.

Ten en cuenta que cuando un tubo fluorescente esta encendido se produce una gran caida de tension en sus extremos, por lo que impedirá que a esa tension se pueda encender otro tubo conectado en paralelo.


----------



## arex (Ago 28, 2008)

ok!
muchas gracias es cierto en paralelo no funciona pero en serie si, muchas gracias solucionado, ya colgaré las fotos, cuando tengo todo acabado.
slu2


----------



## culebrasx (Sep 16, 2008)

5mm 3000mcd LED Ultra Bright Pink:

http://cgi.ebay.es/50-5mm-3000mcd-L...yZ106987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

yo los he comprado por ebay a buen precio y me han dado buen resultado, es unos 6 minutos quedan listas.. adjunto foto de mi cutre insoladora jejejeje

un saludo a todos


----------



## gonpa (Mar 5, 2009)

Buenas, me gustó mucho la insoladora con leds ultravioletas, yo tengo un scanner para utilizarlo pero quiero comprar los tubos comunes ¿ Hay mucha diferencia en el resultado con los black light y los comunes?.

Y tengo una duda enorme también, el circuito impreso en que tipo de papel debo imprimirlo? Cómo se llama?

Ese sería el papel que se coloca con la placa para que la tinta se le transfiera, cierto?

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## culebrasx (Mar 5, 2009)

Me daré por aludido por la de los leds, jejeje, gracias, los tubos los adecuados son unos llamados actinidos, si no recuerdo mal son los que usan para cazar insectos, creo, el tipo de transparencia que has de usar depende de si tu impresora es tinta o laser, en cualquier imprenta o similar las encontrarás sin problemas

Ah, no olvides indicar el máximo de calidad a la hora de imprimir, hay gente que imprime dos veces y las pone una encima de la otra las transparencias, para pistas sencillas puede ir bien, para pistas muy ajustadas puede ser peligroso por el tema de dobles sombras, ya nos cuentas si tienes mas dudas, suerte!


----------



## josenri (May 10, 2009)

Hola a todos :
También me estoy haciendo una insoladora ,en plan bricolage ,ahora la tengo solo sobre papel
He encontrado unos tubos que me parecen adecuados en
http://www.mod-pc.com/modules.php?name=Tienda&op=vart&ref=F426
Cada pareja de tubos UV lleva un inverter que da una salida de 640V y 5mA a cada tubo
Quiero poner 4 parejas con una separación de 25 mm cada tubo con lo que tendré 200x300
Ya que los tubos encendidos no deben mirarse, querría poner unos Leds que me indicaran el
funcionamiento de cada tubo ,el esquema seria como pongo en el dibujo
Pero ¿ como conecto los Leds ?
Saludos


----------



## culebrasx (May 10, 2009)

Hola,josenri, no se si entiendo muy bien tu pregunta, ¿ quieres un led por cada tubo? si pones el led en serie tal y como lo tienes el el dibujo seria un unico led todo/nada que te indicaría el estado, 20 mA creo que podrian ser excesivos para un led normal y en caso que los aguante, seguro que le acortaría la vuda sensiblemente, si es asi como lo quieres dos en paralelo seria tambien un buen apaño, algun sistema con un fotodiodo que controlará el diodo de estado podrias ser una solución divertida,
Otra cosa, si buscas por alguna tienda de electronica los tubos actinidos seguro que son mas baratos y se usan para insoladoras, creo recordar que son los de los matamosquitos...


----------



## luisgrillo (May 10, 2009)

Oigan y donde compran las tarjetas preparadas? O ustedes las preparan?
Yo utilizo un método mas rudimentario, utilizo serigrafía y la verdad que es muy cansado y no muy preciso.
Quisiera cambiarme al método ese de la tarjeta, pero aqui en donde vivo no hay esas tarjetas


----------



## josenri (May 11, 2009)

Hola Culebrax :
Gracias por la respuesta
En el esquema he puesto al lado el Led pero sin conectar por que no se como
La idea seria poner un led por tubo y así controlar que cada uno de los tubos funcionan
lo de 20mA era para calcular la resistencia que debería de poner si lo conecto a 12V
Lo del fotodiodo no lo entiendo ( como muchas otras cosas ) ¿ me lo podrías explicar un poco mas ámpliamente ?
Saludos


----------



## josenri (May 11, 2009)

Hola luisgrillo:
Aqui en España se encuentran sin dificultad en tiendas de electrónicay tambien en Interner
Si gastas frecuentemente puedes comprar varias y asi los portes seran baratos
te paso alguna dirección a ver  si es lo que te interesa y si te las pueden mandar
http://www.cespedes.es/spa/subcategory/FA024/SF211.html
http://www.micropik.com/pag_varios_materiales_circuitos_impresos.htm
http://elrafel.com/tienda/index.php?page=pp_productos.php&tipo=4&md=1
http://www.ariston.es/ing/catalogoConsulta.aspx?=Select+product+family&TextBuscar=placas
Suerte


----------



## culebrasx (May 11, 2009)

Hola, pues tal y como lo tienes estaria correcto, solo tendria que "desplazar" el led en el dibujo hacia arriba y ya lo tienes, el dispositivo fisicamente es como una bombillita que dentro observarás dos contactos metalicos, uno tiene la forma parecida a una bandera, ese el katodo o "negativo",supongo  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo_LED tienes información mas detallada de como funciona un led, el caso es que si lo pones al reves no funciona, no se rompe, pero no funciona( a no ser que le metas mucha caña de voltios entre los extremos), la banderita siempre tiene que ir al lado mas alejado de tu fuente de tension. para que haya una diferencia de tension entre sus extremos, union P->(regla nemotecnica=positivo) y la otra parte n(negativa), para que conduzca y emita luz la tension en P tiene que ser mayor que en N, o lo que es lo mismo en el anodo, mayor que el katodo, el katodo, en el dibujo que has puesto seria la parte de la derecha, que si te  fijas dubuja como una K con el triangulo.
Poner un led por tubo de manera sencilla-simple-barata no se me ocurre, lo del fotodiodo es que si recibe luz, conduce y entonces accionas el otro led que esta fuera para que este conduzca,  
Hacen falta leds? tampoco creo que tengas que estar mirando los tubos minutos enteros, con unos segundos para meter y sacar el fotolito no se si seria muy dañino, pero tampoco esta demás seguridad por otro lado, si alimentas con una fuente de alimentacion con display e indicador de consumo, tambien puede que sea una referencia observar el amperaje que entrega, es decir que se le exige y deducir si funciona el tema o no, 
si no te he respondido en absoluto a lo que querias(que es lo mas probable,jejejej) replicame y vamos viendo, un saludo...


----------



## josenri (May 12, 2009)

Si lo de conectar un Led lo tengo claro ,el problema es que si lo conecto en serie a 12V con su correspondiente resistencia solo se apagara el Led cuando fallen los dos tubos a la vez y si lo pongo después del inverter , ahí tengo 640V


----------



## josenri (Jun 6, 2009)

Hola a todos:
Respecto lo que me dijiste culebrasx de poner fotodiodos ,empece a buscar y encontré unas LDR ( fotoresistencias ) que me han funcionado muy bien , un paquete de diez unidades 3 ,1 € pero lo mejor es que cuando no reciben luz su resistencia es de 1,6MΩ y con la luz UV encendida su resistencia es de 4,8KΩ que es lo que necesito para que los led funcionen ( un poco flojos a 1,6V pero suficiente) sin necesidad de resistencias adicionales .El montaje es muy sencillo , a la salida de la fuente le colocas la LDR puesta en un portaled y mirando al tubo, cuando el tubo se enciende baja la resistencia y se enciende el Led y asi aseguras de un vistazo que todo se esta "cociendo" normalmente
Lo que no me ha funcionado bien son los tubos , que cada uno da un color distinto ,he echo las pruebas con placas sensibilizadas "La capa verde" y no me sale nada, para descartar variables he expuesto las placas a la luz solar a las 12 del mediodía en un día con sol ,a 5-10-15-20 minutos y después de revelar no sale nada solo se ver un listado ,que ya se ve antes de exponer ¿es normal o pueden estar mal las placas? os dejo las fotos después de revelar con luz de día y sin exponer 
Lo siguiente que quiero hacer , como es natural un temporizador , veo que muchos lo hacen a partir del "555" y veo que las patas unas veces las numeran consecutivamente y otras en otros órdenes
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_integrado_555
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about4116.htmlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/ne-555-a-2404/
http://exa.unne.edu.ar/depar/areas/ingenieria/e-industrial/public_html/pdf/Disp_CI_555.pdf
¿cual es su posición realmente?
Saludos


----------



## vitin (Jun 24, 2009)

hola, me estoy construyendo una insoladora para poder hacer en casa mis circuitos impresos y ayer compre el material.
3 tubos de luz negra con filtro ( black light blue) de 8w, 3 cebadores y 3 reactancias.
el problema es que hoy lo he conectado y no se enciende, he probado a cambiarlos y ya no se donde esta el problema,
el montaje se supone que es simple... la reactancia en serie con el tubo y el cebador en paralelo con el tubo... 
el caso es que el circuito se cierra por el cebador pero por el tubo no pasa corriente.
¿puede ser que me hayan vendido los tubos estropeados?
o alomejor la reactancia no es suficiente...aunque esta diseñada para 4, para 6 y para 8w.
si alguien me puede dar algun consejo lo agradeceria.
muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2009)

Ojo que si las reactancias son electrónicas , no lleva arrancadores !


----------



## rubnelafuente (Ago 3, 2009)

los tubos para la insoladora se pueden utilizar perfectamente con los matamosquitos, son los que tengo y con tres de 8W insolo en 2 minutos y medio. En una tienda de electricidad, mas que todo era de luminosidad, me costo cada tubo 5€, y los normales me costaban unos 7€.Hay mucha gente que piensa que sirven esos que tienen recubrimiento negro pero creo que no siren, y son mas caros, en el tubo tiene que poner black light y no luz negra
si quieres te paso la referencia de los que tengo
suerte


----------



## josenri (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola rubnelafuente :
He conseguido que los tubos me funciones a 2 min 50 seg ,casi siempre bien , pero otras veces me quedan irregulares de alguna zona y aun no se si son diferencias de los tubos
te agradecería  la referencia de los que tienes y si los que compraste  están en Internet
Saludos


----------



## rubnelafuente (Ago 7, 2009)

Los que tengo son sylvania y la referencia es:
BLACKLITE 350
F8/T5/BL350
UK MADE

no tienen recubrimiento negro y al encenderse es como azulado

no se en que pagina se podran comprar pero si te interesa, seguro que tienen en cualquier tienda donde vendan fluorescentes
Lo que mencionas de que se marca mas en un lado que en el otro igual se puede solucionar poniendo cristal translucido o  una especie de pantalla translucida antes del cristal, tarda mas la insolacion pero los resultados son mejores
suerte y si tienes dudas intentaremos solucionarlas
saludos

PD:si quieres pongo fotos de los tubos


----------



## Slopdown (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola 

Conseguí los materiales necesarios para hacerme una insoladora sencillita en una caja de vinos. Los tubos son de 8 W, con sus cebadores, y una sola reactancia para los tres tubos, que están conectados en serie.

Aquí os dejo unas imágenes para que veáis como lo tengo montado, me vais a disculpar el desorden de los cables, pero no quería fijarlos a la caja hasta que estuviesen bien. El tercer tubo de arriba lo tengo desconectado, y estoy haciendo las pruebas solo con los dos tubos mas cercanos a la reactancia.


Esta es la reactancia que poseo, quise comprar 3, una para cada tubo, pero en la tienda me dijeron que podía hacer lo mismo con esta conectando los tubos en serie. Me lo creí, no se si será lo correcto o se habrán equivocado en la tienda :S


Así es como tengo los cables conectados a la reactancia, el cable marrón viene del interruptor, que viene del enchufe (Se supone que es el cable de fase ¿no?). El negro es el que va hacia el primer tubo.


Así es como tengo montados los tubos de luz. Perdonadme el desorden de los cables, y ignorad el tubo de arriba del todo, porque esta desconectado. Al principio pensé que quizás la potencia de la reactancia no era suficiente para alimentar los tres tubos, y por eso desconecté ese.


Y por ultimo, el enchufe y el interruptor, que espero/creo que no sea el causante del problema.

Como veréis todavía me falta por montar el cristal y tal, pero vaya, es lo de menos.

El caso es que los tubos no se encienden cuando la conecto a la corriente. ¿Alguna idea de porque puede ser? Quizas algún cable no este en su sitio, supongo, porque la verdad es que yo de esto tengo poca idea, y lo poco que se lo conseguí mirando sitios en internet, y seguramente la haya cagado con un cable, espero que no me haya cargado nada 

Un saldo, y gracias 
---------------------------------
Aprovecho para preguntar también si es cierto lo de que con una sola reactancia puedo alimentar los tres tubos o me va a dar problemas, y pedir disculpas si el hilo no va en esta seccion, pero no sabía donde encajarlo 

Gracias

He avanzado un poco en mi investigacion jaja.
Al final conseguí encender el primer tubo de luz desconectando los otros dos, pero al conectar el siguiente en serie ya no se enciende ninguno. ¿Alguna idea?.

Saludos!


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Sep 2, 2009)

Puede que se hayan equivocado en la tienda y el voltaje no alcance para encender las tres, o primero podrias probar cambiar la configuracion, en vez de ponerlas en serie conectalas en paralelo y a ver que sucede


----------



## Slopdown (Sep 2, 2009)

Verás, los tubos son de 8W, y la reactancia de 36W ¿En teoría no debería llegarme para encender los 3?

Hace un rato he quemado 2 de los tubos... aún no se como, me parece que me equivoque de clavijero en la reactancia y les pasé 36W a cada uno, se fue la luz de casa y todo, un lio vamos.

Cuando compre de nuevo los dos tubos seguiré intentando pero esta vez sin asegurarme de que no quemo nada 

Saludos!


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Sep 2, 2009)

Slopdown dijo:


> Verás, los tubos son de 8W, y la reactancia de 36W ¿En teoría no debería llegarme para encender los 3?
> 
> Hace un rato he quemado 2 de los tubos... aún no se como, me parece que me equivoque de clavijero en la reactancia y les pasé 36W a cada uno, se fue la luz de casa y todo, un lio vamos.
> 
> ...




pues si, efectivamente esa reactancia deberia de ser suficiente para alimentar teoricamente hasta 4 tubos, lo unico que se me ocurre pueda estar mal es algun error de conexión, pues habra que reponer esos tubos y antes de todo darle una revisada a las conexiónes...


----------



## Slopdown (Sep 2, 2009)

Verás, en la reactancia me pareció entender que decía que por 2 orificios lleva una potencia de 2x18W (No se que querrá decir) y por la otra 36W (Viene en la primera foto) ¿Puede ser que yo haya conectado los dos tubos en serie a la de 18W en lugar de la de 36W y por eso no encendían? Claro luego lo cambie de posición para un solo tubo, y quizás por eso me cargue los tubos, porque lo puse en los orificios de 36W. ¿Tiene lógica? ¿O deberían funcionar también en lo de 2x18W? ¿O quizás estoy equivocado y no quiere decir eso?


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Sep 2, 2009)

Slopdown dijo:


> Verás, en la reactancia me pareció entender que decía que por 2 orificios lleva una potencia de 2x18W (No se que querrá decir) y por la otra 36W (Viene en la primera foto) ¿Puede ser que yo haya conectado los dos tubos en serie a la de 18W en lugar de la de 36W y por eso no encendían? Claro luego lo cambie de posición para un solo tubo, y quizás por eso me cargue los tubos, porque lo puse en los orificios de 36W. ¿Tiene lógica? ¿O deberían funcionar también en lo de 2x18W? ¿O quizás estoy equivocado y no quiere decir eso?



Mira, busque en internet y encontres esto: http://www.inecsa.com/dfiles/components/ACataleg4i5.pdf

hay viene tu modelo de reactancia y el tipo de lamparas que soporta, por ejemplo eso de 2x18 significa que soporta 2 lamparas tipo TC-8 o TC-L , para que lo tengas mas claro hechale un ojo al pdf... saludos


----------



## junior90 (Sep 3, 2009)

me pareció ver en una foto algo raro... empiezas a colocar en serie los tubos por el positivo de la reactancia,luego el negativo del tubo al positivo del siguiente, y así hasta llegar al ultimo.el ultimo debe quedar sin conexión final cierto?y esa conexión va con el cable de la reactancia que debe estar suelto hasta ese momento. lo digo porque me pareció ver que tienes el primer tubo en paralelo y luego desde ese pones en serie los demás.si es así esa es la razón de tu problema.suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## Slopdown (Sep 3, 2009)

Hola,

Quizas es lo que tu dices y tengo algo mal en la reactancia.
Yo la tengo conectado de la siguiente forma:
El cable de fase que viene del enchufe esta en un interruptor, de ese interruptor va un cable hacia la reactancia. De la reactancia sale además un cable hacia el polo positivo del primer tubo, y el polo negativo de ese tubo lo tengo conectado con el polo positivo del tubo siguiente. Luego el polo negativo de este segundo tubo directamente de nuevo al cable neutro hacia el enchufe (Ten en cuenta que el tercer tubo esta desconectado) ¿Esta bien montado el circuito?


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Sep 3, 2009)

Mira aqui te anexo el diagrama del conexionado de las lamparas neones para que lo verifiques, y en el link viene algo de teoria y conexionado de mas de 1 lampara usando uno reactancia, espero te sean de utilidad... 

http://books.google.com.mx/books?id...page&q=como se conectan los cebadores&f=false


saludos...


----------



## Slopdown (Sep 7, 2009)

Tengo otras preguntas, haber si me pueden echar un cable.

Como quemé dos de los tubos, ahora me estaba preguntando si seria posible hacer una insoladora con solo uno de los tubos, aunque los tiempos de insolado suban mucho.
La pregunta es si es viable, si saben cuanto tardará en insolar aproximadamente y si puedo conectar mi reactancia con un solo tubo. 

Ya lo conseguí hacer funcionar esa reactancia con solo un tubo pero me pregunto si será malo a la larga o no hay ningún problema.
De paso os recuerdo que el tubo es de 8W y la reactancia de 36W.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## junior90 (Sep 7, 2009)

hola de nuevo slopdown debes averiguar si los 8W que dice el tubo son potencia de salida o potencia max de entrada, pues si son de entrada a la larga vas a tener que comprar nuevos tubos. con respecto a lo del tiempo no lo se. te recomiendo que compres otra vez los tubos. y una pregunta, como o porque se quemaron los otros 2 tubos?


----------



## tino_520 (Sep 9, 2009)

Gonpa, quería pedirte si me podes pasar el temporizador para la insoladora.
Quería saber si trabaja con 12 V.


----------



## guaifi (Sep 10, 2009)

Yo tengo una montada dentro de un escaner. Puse 2 tubos de luz actinica, con cebadores y reactancias.

No es imprescindible el temporizador, y si quereis podeis comprar uno de los de enchufar en la pared digital, y ya esta. Los que usa la gente para tener una estufa encendida o algo asi... Lo que si ponedle un interruptor, que j**e mucho cuando esta lista y tienes el laboratorio lleno de frascos, las manos llenas de productos quimicos, ponerte a tirar de los cables electricos.

La mia funciona bien, es dificil darle con el tiempo a las placas, pero una vez lo tengas siempre igual


----------



## marconiin (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola Slopdow no se como tendrás conectado los tubos, me imagino que cuando no encienden los tres a la vez es porque los conectaste en paralelo y aqui la conexion debe de ser en serie, ya que de la otra forma cuando enciende uno de ellos el resto no encenderan nunca; saludos


----------



## fco1306 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola a todos
Harto de utilizar la plancha,más que nada porque no tengo impresora láser, he decidido hacer una insoladora a leds.Vienen de camino.Lo que no acabo de ver es la distancia a la que hay que ponerlos .He mirado en varias páginas y dicen que los conos de luz no deben solaparse o muy poco.Sabiendo los grados del cono de luz es fácil, por trigonometría ,calcular la distancia entre ellos.Será la altura a la que pongas el cristal por la tangente del ángulo.Pero ¿de qué ángulo? Las especificaciones del fabricante son las siguiente: 
1/2 Viewing Angle 
/
IF=20mA --- 25 --- deg 

¿Qué quiere decir que el cono completo serían 50 grados? Con 25 grados a 6 cm seria 6*tang25=2.79cm entre led
o bien que el cono completo sería 25º por lo que la distancia sería la mitad.
Estos cálculos son suponiendo que la mitad de cada cono de cada led se solapa por completo.Si el cono de un led es de 2.79cm de radio,por ejemplo,para que no se solapen los conos,el siguiente led tendría que estar también a otros 2.79cm.
Así es como aparecen los cálculos en los ejemplos que he visto.Dicen que los conos no deben solaparse pero al final los leds los ponen a distancia mitad de cono,con lo que el cono se solapa por completo.No me entero.¿Me lo podéis aclarar?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Francisco Salas (Ene 11, 2010)

Hola a todos: estoy realizando una insoladora algo "peculiar". Lo de "invertida" es porque lleva un sólo tubo y va colocado encima de un plato liso de cristal sobre el que colocaré la placa. El plato es giratorio (muy lento) y movido por un motor de microondas. Me gustaría que alguien me diese su opinión al respecto y si tiene algún inconveniente. Por cierto, ¿sabéis dónde puedo adquirir un tubo actínico? Llevo días buscando pero no encuentro nada o son muy caros. Gracias.


----------



## MGustavo (Ene 11, 2010)

Hola Francisco.. Mira, creo que es complicarse un poco hacerla giratoria y eso , no creo que sea necesario. La luz que inside en el PCB debe ser distribuida lo más uniformemente posible. Al hacerla giratoria además, creo que va a tardar más tiempo de lo que tardaría si la luz abarcara todo el pcb de una sola vez.

Una idea que vi por ahi, que no recuerdo el link, es hacerla con varios LED ultravioleta (Son muy baratos), y un Difusor (Que no es más que una lámina blanca que desenfoca la luz). De ésta forma la luz llega al PCB distribuida uniformemente. Busca en Google, que está el diseño que te digo.. y otros también.

Lo del tubo que preguntas, no conozco el nombre directamente, no te puedo ayudar.

Un abrazo


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 29, 2010)

¿que deberia hacer para construir una insoladora de leds uv a19v, las que he visto van todas a 12, necesito que sea a 19.


----------



## Meta (Feb 21, 2010)

Que curiosos, también estoy para hacer la insoladora con un LCD para el temporizador y con un 16F84A, que sea portable al 16F628A y 16F88.

Voy aprovechar el escaner que me regalaron y hago con luces actínicas o de color luces negras. Sobre todo quiero programar el temporizador de la web www.pic16f84a.org









Descargar completo.

Lo que no me hace gracia es que la temporización que puedes meter como máximo es de 4 minutos y 15 segundos (4:15). Según el libro porque trabaja con 8 Bits.

¿Hay alguna manera de poner unos 20 minutos como máximo al menos?

Un PIC 16F88 tiene dos TIMER 8 bits y un TIMER de 16 Bits. ¿Será suficiente con el TIMER 16 bits?

No uso retardos porque queda como esclavo, ni interrupciones le salva de su esclavitud.


```
;********************************** INT_Temporizador.asm ********************************
;
;    ===================================================================
;      Del libro "MICROCONTROLADOR PIC16F84. DESARROLLO DE PROYECTOS"
;      E. Palacios, F. Remiro y L. López.            www.pic16f84a.org
;       Editorial Ra-Ma.  www.ra-ma.es
;    ===================================================================
;
; Programa de control para un temporizador digital de precisión. La programación del tiempo
; de temporización se realiza mediante dos pulsadores: "AJUSTE" y "ON/INCREM". Funcionamiento:
;     -    En estado de reposo la salida del temporizador está apagada y el pantalla aparece el
;        tiempo deseado para la próxima temporización.
;     - Si se pulsa "ON/INCREM" comienza la temporización.
;     - Cuando acaba la temporización pasa otra vez a reposo.
;     -    Si pulsa "AJUSTE" antes que haya acabado el tiempo de temporización actúa como pulsador
;        de paro: interrumpe la temporización, apaga la carga y pasa al estado de reposo.
;
; Para ajustar la temporización al tiempo deseado. 
;     -    Pulsa "AJUSTE" y ajusta el tiempo deseado mediante el pulsador "ON/INCREM".
;     -    Se vuelve a pulsar "AJUSTE" y pasa a modo de reposo.
;
; Al apagar el sistema debe conservar el tiempo de temporización deseado para la próxima vez
; que se encienda.
;
; ZONA DE DATOS **********************************************************************

    LIST        P=16F84A
    INCLUDE        <P16F84A.INC>
    __CONFIG    _CP_OFF &  _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _XT_OSC

    CBLOCK  0x0C
    TiempoDeseado                ; El tiempo deseado de temporización.
    Tiempo                        ; Tiempo que resta de temporización.
    FlagsModos                    ; Guarda los flags con los diferentes
    ENDC                        ; modos de funcionamiento.

    ORG    0x2100                    ; Corresponde a la dirección 0 de la zona
                                ; EEPROM de datos. Aquí se va a guardar el
    DE    0x00                    ; tiempo de temporización deseado.

#DEFINE  F_Temporizador_ON        FlagsModos,2
#DEFINE  F_Temporizador_Ajuste    FlagsModos,1
#DEFINE  F_Temporizador_OFF        FlagsModos,0

#DEFINE  SalidaTemporizador     PORTB,1        ; Salida donde se conecta la carga.
#DEFINE  Zumbador                 PORTB,2        ; Salida donde se conecta el zumbador.
#DEFINE  AjustePulsador            PORTB,7        ; Los pulsadores están conectados a estas
#DEFINE  IncrementarPulsador    PORTB,6        ; líneas del Puerto B.

; ZONA DE CÓDIGOS ********************************************************************

    ORG     0
    goto    Inicio
    ORG    4
    goto    ServicioInterrupcion

Mensajes
    addwf    PCL,F
Mensaje_ON
    DT "   En MARCHA", 0x00
Mensaje_Ajuste
    DT "Tiempo  deseado:", 0x00
Mensaje_OFF
    DT "     PARADO", 0x00

; Instrucciones de inicialización. ------------------------------------------------------
;
Inicio
    call    LCD_Inicializa
    bsf        STATUS,RP0
    movlw    b'10000111'                    ; Prescaler de 256 asignado al TMR0.
    movwf    OPTION_REG
    bsf        AjustePulsador                ; Configurados como entradas.
    bsf        IncrementarPulsador
    bcf        SalidaTemporizador            ; Configurados como salidas.
    bcf        Zumbador
    bcf        STATUS,RP0
    clrw                                ; Lee la posición 0x00 de memoria EEPROM de datos
    call    EEPROM_LeeDato                ; donde se guarda el tiempo deseado de la última vez
    movwf    TiempoDeseado                ; que se ajustó.
    call    ModoTemporizador_OFF        ; Modo de funcionamiento inicial.
    movlw    b'10001000'                    ; Activa interrupciones RBI.
    movwf    INTCON
Principal
    goto    Principal

; Subrutina "ServicioInterrupcion" ------------------------------------------------------
;
; Detecta qué ha producido la interrupción y ejecuta la subrutina de atención correspondiente.

ServicioInterrupcion
    btfsc    INTCON,T0IF
    call    Temporizador
    btfss    INTCON,RBIF                    ; Si es una interrupción RBI lee los pulsadores.
    goto    FinInterrupcion
    btfss    AjustePulsador                ; ¿Está presionado el pulsador de "AJUSTE"?.
    call    CambiarModo                    ; Sí, pues salta a la subrutina correspondiente.
    btfsc    IncrementarPulsador            ; ¿Pulsado "ON/INCREM"?.
    goto    FinInterrupcion                ; No, pues salta al final y sale.
;
    call    Retardo_20ms                ; Espera que se estabilice el nivel de tensión.
    btfsc    IncrementarPulsador            ; Si es un rebote del pulsador "ON/INCREM" sale fuera.
    goto    FinInterrupcion
    btfsc    F_Temporizador_OFF            ; ¿Estaba en reposo cuando pulsó "ON/INCREM"?
    call    ModoTemporizador_ON            ; Sí, pues comienza la temporización.
    btfsc    F_Temporizador_Ajuste        ; ¿Estaba ajustando tiempo?
    call    IncrementarTiempoDeseado    ; Sí, pues pasa a incrementar el tiempo deseado.
FinInterrupcion
    bcf        INTCON,RBIF                    ; Limpia los flags de reconocimiento.
    bcf        INTCON,T0IF
    retfie

; Subrutinas "CambiarModo" y todas las de MODO de funcionamiento ------------------------
;
; Subrutina de atención a la interrupción producida al presionar el pulsador "AJUSTE" que 
; cambia el modo de funcionamiento.

; Hay identificados tres modos de funcionamiento que se diferencian mediante los tres flags:
;    A)    Modo "Temporizador_OFF" o estado inicial. A él se pasa en el estado inicial cada vez
;        que termina una temporización o cuando se aborta la temporización sin esperar a que
;        finalice. Reconocido por el flag F_Temporizador_OFF, bit 0 del registro FlagsModos.
;         una temporización  o cada vez que se aborta la temporización sin esperar a que finalice.
;    B)    Modo "Temporizador_Ajuste", donde se ajusta la temporización deseada cuando funcione
;        como temporizador. Reconocido por el flag F_Temporizador_Ajuste, bit 1 del FlagsModos.
;    C)    Modo "Temporizador_ON", la salida está activada mientras dure la temporización.
;        Reconocido por el flag F_Temporización_ON, que es el bit 2 del registro FlagsModos.
;
; El programa consigue que esté activado uno sólo de los flags anteriores.

; El contenido del registro (FlagsModos) diferencia los siguientes modos de funcionamiento:
; - (FlagsModos)=b'00000001'. Está en el modo "Temporizador_OFF", en reposo.
; - (FlagsModos)=b'00000010'. Está en el modo "Temporizador_Ajuste", ajustando tiempo deseado.
; - (FlagsModos)=b'00000100'. Está en el modo "Temporizador_ON", activa la carga y temporizador.
;
; Al pulsar "AJUSTE" pueden darse tres casos:
; - Si estaba en modo "Temporizador_OFF", pasa a modo "Temporizador_Ajuste".
; - Si estaba en modo "Temporizador_Ajuste", pasa a modo "Temporizador_OFF", pero antes salva
;   el tiempo de temporización deseado en la EEPROM de datos.       
; - Si estaba en modo "Temporizador_ON", pasa a modo "Temporizador_OFF". (Interrumpe la
;   temporización).

CambiarModo
    call    PitidoCorto                    ; Cada vez que pulsa origina un pitido. 
    btfsc    AjustePulsador                ; Si es un rebote sale fuera.
    goto    EsperaDejePulsar
    btfsc    F_Temporizador_OFF            ; ¿Está en reposo?
    goto    ModoTemporizador_Ajuste        ; Sí, pues pasa a ajustar la temporización.
    btfss    F_Temporizador_Ajuste        ; ¿Está ajustando?
    goto    ModoTemporizador_OFF        ; No, pues pasa a reposo.
                                        ; Sí, pues antes de pasar a reposo salva en la
    clrw                                ; posición 00h de memoria EEPROM de datos el tiempo 
    movwf    EEADR                        ; de temporización deseado. Se conserva aunque se
    movf    TiempoDeseado,W                ; apague la alimentación.
    call    EEPROM_EscribeDato
ModoTemporizador_OFF
    bcf        SalidaTemporizador            ; Apaga la carga y resetea tiempo deseado.
    call    Pitido
    movlw    b'00000001'                ; Actualiza el registro FlagsModos pasando al
    movwf    FlagsModos                ; modo inicial "Temporizador_OFF".
    bcf        INTCON,T0IE                ; Prohíbe las interrupciones del TMR0.
    movf    TiempoDeseado,W            ; Repone otra vez el tiempo que se desea para la 
    movwf    Tiempo                    ; próxima temporización.
    call    LCD_Borra                ; Borra la pantalla.
    movlw    Mensaje_OFF                ; En pantalla el mensaje correspondiente.
    goto    FinCambiarModo

ModoTemporizador_Ajuste
    bcf        SalidaTemporizador        ; Apaga la carga
    movlw    b'00000010'                ; Actualiza el registro FlagsModos pasando al
    movwf    FlagsModos                ; modo "Temporizador_Ajuste".
    clrf    Tiempo                    ; Resetea el tiempo.
    clrf    TiempoDeseado
    bcf        INTCON,T0IE                ; Prohíbe las interrupciones del TMR0.
    call    LCD_Borra
    movlw    Mensaje_Ajuste            ; En pantalla el mensaje correspondiente.
    goto    FinCambiarModo

ModoTemporizador_ON
    movf    TiempoDeseado,W            ; Si el tiempo deseado es cero pasa a modo
    btfsc    STATUS,Z                ; de trabajo "Temporizador_OFF".
    goto    ModoTemporizador_OFF
    movwf    Tiempo
    call    PitidoCorto
    movlw    b'00000100'                ; Actualiza el registro FlagsModos pasando al
    movwf    FlagsModos                ; modo "Temporizador_ON".
    movlw    TMR0_Carga50ms            ; Carga el TMR0.
    movwf    TMR0
    movlw    CARGA_1s                ; Y el registro cuyo decremento contará los
    movwf    Registro50ms            ; segundos.
    bsf        INTCON,T0IE                ; Autoriza las interrupciones de TMR0.
    call    LCD_Borra
    bsf        SalidaTemporizador        ; Enciende la carga.
    movlw    Mensaje_ON                ; En pantalla el mensaje correspondiente.
FinCambiarModo
    call    LCD_Mensaje
    call    VisualizaTiempo
EsperaDejePulsar
    btfss    AjustePulsador            ; Espera deje de pulsar.
    goto    EsperaDejePulsar
    return

; Subrutina "Temporizador" ----------------------------------------------------------------
;
; Esta subrutina va decrementando el tiempo de temporización y visualizándolo en la pantalla.
; Se ejecuta debido a la petición de interrupción del Timer 0 cada 50 ms exactos, comprobado
; experimentalmente con la ventana "Stopwatch" del simulador del MPLAB.

    CBLOCK
    Registro50ms                    ; Guarda los incrementos cada 50 ms.
    ENDC

TMR0_Carga50ms    EQU    d'256'-d'195'            ; Para conseguir la interrupción cada 50 ms.
CARGA_1s        EQU    d'20'            ; Leerá cada segundo (20 x 50ms = 1000 ms).    

Temporizador
    call    Retardo_50micros        ; Ajuste fino de 71 microsegundos para
    call    Retardo_20micros        ; ajustar a 50 milisegundos exactos.
    nop
      movlw    TMR0_Carga50ms            ; Carga el Timer0.
    movwf    TMR0
    decfsz    Registro50ms,F            ; Decrementa el contador.
    goto    FinTemporizador            ; No ha pasado 1 segundo y por tanto sale.
    movlw    CARGA_1s                ; Repone el contador nuevamente.
    movwf    Registro50ms
    btfss    F_Temporizador_ON        ; Si no está en modo "Temporizador_ON" sale
    goto    FinTemporizador            ; fuera.
    decfsz    Tiempo,F
    goto    VisualizaContador        ; Visualiza el tiempo restante.
    bcf        SalidaTemporizador        ; Apaga la salida
    call    VisualizaTiempo            ; Visualiza cero segundos en la pantalla.
    call    Pitido                    ; Tres pitidos indican final de la temporización.
    call    Retardo_500ms
    call    Pitido
    call    Retardo_500ms
    call    PitidoLargo
    call    Retardo_500ms
    call    ModoTemporizador_OFF    ; Acabó la temporización.
    goto    FinTemporizador
VisualizaContador
    call    VisualizaTiempo
FinTemporizador
    return

; Subrutina "VisualizaTiempo" -----------------------------------------------------------------
;
; Visualiza el registro Tiempo en formato "Minutos:Segundos". Así por ejemplo, si
; (Tiempo)=124 segundos en la segunda línea de la pantalla visualiza " 2:04", ya que 124
; segundos es igual a 2 minutos más 4 segundos.
;
VisualizaTiempo
    movlw    .5                        ; Para centrar visualización en la
    call    LCD_PosicionLinea2        ; segunda línea.
    movf    Tiempo,W                ; Convierte el tiempo deseado (y expresado sólo en
    call    MinutosSegundos            ; segundos) a minutos y segundos.
    movf    TemporizadorMinutos,W    ; Visualiza los minutos.
    call    BIN_a_BCD                ; Lo pasa a BCD.
    call    LCD_Byte
    movlw    ':'                        ; Visualiza dos puntos.
    call    LCD_Caracter
    movf    TemporizadorSegundos,W    ; Visualiza los segundos.
    call    BIN_a_BCD                ; Lo pasa a BCD.
    goto    LCD_ByteCompleto
    return

; Subrutina "MinutosSegundos" -----------------------------------------------------------
;
; Una cantidad expresada exclusivamente en segundos y contenida en el registro W es
; convertida a minutos y segundos. El resultado se guarda en dos posiciones de memoria
; llamadas TemporizadorMinutos y TemporizadorSegundos.
;
; El máximo número a convertir será el 255 que es el máximo valor que puede adquirir el
; número binario de entrada de 8 bits. (255 segundos = 4 minutos + 15 segundos)
;
; El procedimiento utilizado es mediante restas de 60 tal como se explica en el siguiente
; ejemplo que trata de la conversión del 124 segundos a minutos y segundos.
; 124 segundos = 2 minutos + 4 segundos. 
;
; Minutos        Segundos     ¿(Segundos)<60?
; -------        --------    ------------------------------------------------
;     0              124        NO. Resta 60 a (Segundos) e incrementa (Minutos).
;     1               64         NO. Resta 60 e (Segundos) e incrementa (Minutos).
;     2                4        Sí, se acabó. 
;
; Entrada:    En el registro W el número de segundos a convertir.
; Salidas:    En (TemporizadorMinutos) y (TemporizadorSegundos) el resultado.

    CBLOCK
    TemporizadorMinutos
    TemporizadorSegundos
    ENDC
;
MinutosSegundos
    movwf    TemporizadorSegundos    ; Carga el número de segundos a convertir.
    clrf    TemporizadorMinutos        ; Carga los registros con el resultado inicial.
Resta60
    movlw    .60                        ; Resta 60 en cada pasada.
    subwf    TemporizadorSegundos,W    ; (W)=(TemporizadorSegundos)-60.
    btfss    STATUS,C                ; ¿(W) positivo?, ¿(TemporizadorSegundos)>=60?.
    goto     FinMinutosSegundos        ; No, es menor de 60. Acabó.
    movwf    TemporizadorSegundos    ; Sí, por tanto, recupera lo que queda por restar.
    incf    TemporizadorMinutos,F    ; Incrementa los minutos.
    goto    Resta60                    ; Y vuelve a dar otra pasada.
FinMinutosSegundos
    return

; Subrutina "IncrementarTiempoDeseado" --------------------------------------------------
;
; Subrutina de atención a la interrupción por cambio de la línea RB6 a la cual se ha
; conectado el pulsador "INCREMENTAR".
; Estando en el modo "Temporizador_Ajustar" incrementa el valor del tiempo deseado
; expresado en segundos en intervalos de 5 segundos y hasta un máximo de 255 segundos.
;
SALTO_INCR    EQU    .5

IncrementarTiempoDeseado
    call    PitidoCorto                ; Cada vez que pulsa se oye un pitido.
    movlw    SALTO_INCR                ; Incrementa el tiempo deseado de temporización
    addwf    Tiempo,F                ; saltos de SALTO_INCR segundos.
    btfsc    STATUS,C                ; Si pasa del valor máximo lo inicializa.
    clrf    Tiempo
    call    VisualizaTiempo            ; Visualiza mientras espera que deje de pulsar.
    call    Retardo_200ms
    btfss    IncrementarPulsador        ; Mientras permanezca pulsado,
    goto    IncrementarTiempoDeseado ; incrementa el dígito.
    movf    Tiempo,W                ; Actualiza el tiempo deseado.
    movwf    TiempoDeseado            ; Este es el tiempo deseado.
    return
    
; Subrutinas "PitidoLargo", "Pitido" y "PitidoCorto" -------------------------------------
;
PitidoLargo
    bsf        Zumbador
    call    Retardo_500ms
Pitido
    bsf        Zumbador
    call    Retardo_200ms
PitidoCorto
    bsf        Zumbador
    call    Retardo_20ms
    bcf        Zumbador
    return
;
    INCLUDE  <RETARDOS.INC>
    INCLUDE  <BIN_BCD.INC>
    INCLUDE  <LCD_4BIT.INC>
    INCLUDE  <LCD_MENS.INC>
    INCLUDE  <EEPROM.INC>
    END
```

De paso quiero hacer más mejoras funcionales como preparar el PIC para propósito general, es decir, a parte de ser capaz de usar al menos 20 minutos como máximo:

- Preparar el PIC con dibujos en el LCD si el escaner es de dos caras, es decir, que se sepa cuando usas insoladora de dos caras y puedes seleccionar la cara A, cara B o la dos a la vez. Ejemplo:


> ........ Abajo
> ········ Arriba
> ::::::: Las dos caras


- Hacer que, cuando llegue al final del tiempo, parpadee la luz de fondo del LCD al ritmo del zumbador, más al final que siga parpadeando.
- Hacer un fondo pantalla si me sobra memoria del 16F84A. (Sólo se activa cuando se acabe el tiempo y no hagas nada).

Más ejemplos de insoladora.
http://vicentdegodella.com/insoladora/
http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/circuitos/insoladora.htm
http://www.fullcustom.es/php/guias/insoladora-casera-circuitos-impresos
http://booleria.wordpress.com/2008/02/16/insoladora-casera-con-leds-uv/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20999.html
http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=54&Itemid=1
http://radikaldesig.blogspot.com/2006/10/insoladora-uv-leds.html


----------



## Juanjogc (Oct 16, 2010)

CONSTRUCCIÓN DE UNA INSOLADORA PARA PCB´s

La insoladora que he construido es de las llamadas de luz negra, por ser éste el tipo de luz utilizado.
Las lámparas de luz negra son las utilizadas en ocasiones en discotecas (destacan mucho el color blanco) así como también en los detectores de billetes falsos en los comercios y emiten una luz tenue de color violeta, teniendo también una componente de luz UV, que es la que nos va ha hacer el revelado de la placa del circuito impreso.
Lo primero que haremos es conseguir una caja, sirve de madera, plástico, aluminio etc, si puede ser con tapa, tipo maletín, mejor para protegerla cuando no se use.
Compraremos tres o cuatro portatubos fluorescentes (de los más pequeños) de los que se utilizan en la parte baja de los muebles altos de cocina, para alumbrar la encimera de la cocina cuyo tamaño se adapte al tamaño de los tubos de luz negra existentes en el mercado. Estos portatubos tienen la ventaja de tener reactancia electrónica y ser de pequeño tamaño.
Necesitaremos tres o cuatro (según queramos de grande la insoladota) tubos de luz negra de 6 u 8w.
También necesitamos un cristal transparente que se adapte a la medida de la caja, yo lo saqué de un microondas averiado
Un cable para toma de corriente, por ejemplo de un viejo ordenador.

Sobre el fondo de la caja iremos fijando los portatubos separados unos de otros unos 4cm. Y los conectamos entre sí con los cables que traen para éste fin o mediante clemas, poniendo en el último la toma de corriente de la red

Desecharemos los fluorescentes que traen en origen y colocaremos los tubos de luz negra

Encima y separado unos 4cm de los tubos, fijaremos el cristal a la caja con algún soporte de los que venden en tiendas de bricolaje

Conectamos el equipo a la corriente y ya está.

Si queremos podemos colocarle un temporizador para que esté encendida el tiempo exacto que necesitemos .

El tiempo de insolado es de 4 minutos exactamente y está construida con componentes de desguace y reciclados (caja, cristal etc…) excepto los tubos de luz negra


----------



## tragamon (May 2, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Tengo intención de fabricar una insoladora casera y quiero hacerla con tubos de luz negra pero tengo alguna duda. ¿De cuantos watios me recomendais que compre los tubos, y cuantos deberia poner?

Y la otra duda es respecto a como instalar los tubos porque he leido que en algunos no hace falta cebador, en otros hace falta tanto balasto como cebador, no se si hay que calcular la reactancia...

un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2011)

A ver , según los Watts es el LARGO del tubo . . . 

¿ Para que te servirían tubos de mas de un metro  ?

Arriba de todo a la derecha está nuestro Buscar  , usalo poniendo *insoladora*

Saludos !


----------



## tragamon (May 3, 2011)

Muchas gracias por lo de los watios! una duda menos jeje.
Buscare poniendo "insoladora" a ver si me sirve de ayuda.

un saludo!


----------



## jbusto (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola a todos. Parece que llego un poco tarde a este post.
La verdad es que todos estais hablando de tubos actinicos, leds UV, etc... Y esto me tiene despistado.
Yo me monté una casera con dos cristales cuadrados, dos flexos provistos de sus bombillas de 11Watios, (han de ser de bajo consumo, por que estas son ricas en ultravioletas)utiulizando como fotolito folios de transparencia (acetato). Es a doble cara. Funciona de lujo. Para hacer los fotolitos utilizo una impresora laser. Cuando no la tenía imprimia en inyección de tinta y luego lo fotocopiaba en una imprenta sobre acetato.
En 20 minutos de insolación los resultados son más que buenos. La distancia de el cristal a la bombilla es de unos 15cm.
Para el revelado utilizo sosa cáustica, de la que venden cualquier comercio para desatascar tuberias o fabricar jabon. Mezclo 11 gramos de sosa por litro de agua. Esto es lo estricto. Tiene que ser en esa concentración, y estar muy bien disuelta. De lo contrario las pistas desaparecerán o simplemente no aparecerán nunca. En cuanto aparezcan todas en detalle debes lavar con abundante agua la placa.
Para el atacado, utilizo agua oxigenada 110 volumenes (de farmacia), insisto 110 volumenes, que no vale otra, mezclada con salfuman (acido clorhidrico) a partes iguales. Esta mezcla la rebajo con agua.
P ejemplo. 30cl de agua oxigenada, 30cl de salfuman, 30 cl de agüita del grifo.
sumerjo la placa sin tocarla con las manos (ni se os ocurra). Utilizad una pinza de plastico, y la muevo constantemente (la placa), para que el atacador rápido actúe sobre toda la placa a la vez, pues la zona central suele quedar menos expuesta al flujo de atacador.
En cuanto esten las pistas a la vista, y no se vea el cobre, la metes debajo del chorro de agua limpia del grifo, de forma continua. Si queda poco atacada, la sumerges un ratito más (unos segundos) y la vuelves a lavar abundantemente. No la toques con las manazas, por que le dejarás huellas que no se van con nada.
Después, le qutas la emulsion sobrante con acetona, si, de esa que utilizan las churris para quitarse el esmalte de uñas.
Despues no la toques con las manos. insisto.
Y listo

Yo no utilizo tubos, por que son dificiles de encontrar, y son relativamente caros. Las bombillas de bajo consumo son una alternativa excelente. Su unica pega es el tamaño. y los 20 minutos que tienes que estar esperando a que salga el asunto.

Supongo que hay diodos de UV, pero no utilicéis los blancos, por que no emiten UV. Prueba de ello es que los mosquitos nunca se dirigen a lamparas LED.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 21, 2011)

> Para el revelado utilizo sosa cáustica, de la que venden cualquier comercio para desatascar tuberias o fabricar jabon. Mezclo 11 gramos de sosa por litro de agua. Esto es lo estricto. Tiene que ser en esa concentración, y estar muy bien disuelta. De lo contrario las pistas desaparecerán o simplemente no aparecerán nunca. En cuanto aparezcan todas en detalle debes lavar con abundante agua la placa.


como lo pregunto 

Esa preparación de sosa caustica es lo que utilizas para cubrir el cobre que no va a ser atacado???
Seria como una especie de laca fotosensible???
como se lo pones a la placa??


----------



## jbusto (Jul 21, 2011)

No, la sosa es para el revelado de la placa ya insoloada. para hacerla inmune a los rayos ultravioleta. La placa se supone que ya la insolé con anterioridad. La compro fotosensible.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 21, 2011)

jbusto dijo:


> No, la sosa es para el revelado de la placa ya insoloada. para hacerla inmune a los rayos ultravioleta. La placa se supone que ya la insolé con anterioridad. La compro fotosensible.


aaahhh ok,,, ya se me hacia raro...

Gracias por la aclaracion y por el minituto...


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 21, 2011)

Mirá, yo uso para insolar dos lámparas de bajo consumo, de esas en espiral ( 22 W) grandes, separadas unos 15, 20 cm. Con un reflector de cartulina blanca curvada. Tienen que ser de Luz de Día, que son terriblemente actínicas. Van directo a 220 v y no tenés ningún lío en conectarlas. No necesitan balasto ni nada. Es lo mas fácil y olvidate de los leds y tubos especiales que son caros y necesitan alimentación especial. Probá que son baratas y se consiguen en cualquier lado. Pero Luz de Día, ( unos 5000 grados kelvin). 
Las de luz natural, unos 3000 grados kelvin no son actínicas...No sirven para eso.
Suerte
Aquileslor


----------



## Meta (Jul 22, 2011)

Una recomendación.

La distancia de la luz entre el cristal, debe ser la misma que los espacios entre el tubo de luz.


----------



## jbusto (Jul 27, 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo con aquileslor. Esas son las bombillas. Los tubos son una pesadez. Además los mejores resultados los he obtenido con papel de "acetato". También he probado con papel vegetal, y poniendo aguarrás sobre un folio normal para hacerlo tansparente, pero ya te digo que los mejores resultdos los he tenido con el papel de acetato corriente. Ten cuidado con la proporcion del revelador (sosa caustica comercial). 11 gramos por litro de agua. Lo mejor es medirlo con una báscula de precisión. Nunca me ha fallado, pero cuando lo he hecho a ojo se me ha arruinado la placa. Debes disolverlo muy bien. Se calentará bastante el agua por el efecto exotermico de la sosa, pero no te preocupes, es normal. puedes esperar a que se enfrie para el revelado.
Salu2


----------



## fercazallas (Dic 11, 2012)

Buenas, tengo este circuito y me gustaria saber si esta bien y deberia funcionar

El circuito es para una insoladora serigrafica con 5 tubos de 18w. He estado buscando en el foro y no tengo claro si podria usar una sola reactancia para todos o tengo que conectar cada uno con su propia reactancia. Las reactancias deberian ser de 20w?

Soy nuevo en este tipo de cosas y no estoy muy seguro de algunas cosas, asi que prefiero preguntaros a vosotros antes de liarla.

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2012)

Si los tubos serán de 20 watts , cada tubo deberá llevar su reactancia , también se podrán usar la electrónica de las lámparas de bajo consumo averiadas.

Y lee por aqui : 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/conexion-5-tubos-fluorescentes-balastro-electronico-17157/


----------



## fercazallas (Dic 12, 2012)

Ok, gracias, comprare una reactancia por tubo entonces.

Alguien podria decirme si el circuito que he puesto es correcto? Serian asi las conexiones?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2012)

Si , el circuito es correcto para las reactancias bobinadas.

Las reactancias electrónicas no llevan arrancador , solo llevan dos cables de entrada de línea y 4 cables de salida para los filamentos del tubo

Habrá que ver cuales te venden . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## fercazallas (Dic 12, 2012)

Preguntare en la tienda entonces, a ver de que tipo tienen
Me recomendais alguna en concreto o ambas actuan igual? Ya sea de calidad o de duracion. Varia mucho el precio de una a otra?
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2012)

Las bobinadas (mas antiguas) son mas pesadas y calientan horrores , pero solo lo vas a tener encendido de a ratos ¿no? Los arrancadores a veces fallan y parpadean.

Los electrónicos arrancan mas facilmente  Si comprás de éstos volve por aqui que re-vemos el diagrama

Saludos !


----------



## eleck113 (Nov 8, 2013)

Bueno, creo que ha pasado mucho tiempo en el que dejaron de opinar sobre este tema, ojala me puedan ayudar.
Necesito de su ayuda para la construccion de una insoladora (y estoy decidido a comprar las lamparas uv), lei por ahí, que son buenas para insolar pcbs. Mi problema esta en que no se como hacer con las conexiones electricas para esa lampara uv(se veia mas facil las insoladoras que funcionaban con unos tubos uv que luminiscencia azul )
especificaciones de la lampara:
lampara uv
-9w de potencia
-220v
-365nm
Vi un video en youtube, sobre la insoladora que usa este tipos de lamparas uv,(le mande un mensaje pidiendole que me ayude con el conexionado pero a un no me responde )
Aqui el video en youtube:Insoladora casera a doble cara 200W homemade high power exposure unit.
PD:Todavia no me dejan subir links . Tal ves es una tonteria lo que pregunto, perdonenme y Gracias .


----------



## zopilote (Nov 8, 2013)

Pero si solo es un fluorocente comun y corriente de 9W.
 Primero en el video se nota que para prenderlos usa un balastro electronico, es la electronica de los focos ahorradores (que sobreviven cuando estas no prende). Usa estos para que el encendido sea instantaneo, si no al usar el balastro comun cada lampara prenderia a su ritmo. Lo del temporzador solo es Diy por que comercialmente solo existen los que temporizan minuto y no los hay con segundos.
 Te consigues un foco ahorrador, lo destripas y vas ha tener cuatro terminales, solo utilizas los de los extremos y lo conectas a tu tubo UV, y listo tu insoladora.


----------



## eleck113 (Nov 8, 2013)

Amigo zopilote gracias por responder, pero todavia me queda un pequeñisima duda,bueno estas lamparas uv , cuentan con solo 2 terminales,ahora destripo un foco ahorrador y en su placa electronica observo cuatro cables, digamos Q1,Q2, estan en un lado de la placa y Q3,Q4 en el otra lado, entonces solo utilizaria por decir Q1 y Q3 o tambien Q2 y Q4 ? o junto Q1 Y Q2 en un solo cable y hago lo mismo para Q3 y Q4?
Explicame con detalle esa parte porfavor, no quiero causar un accidente 
Otra cosa tambien, como se si el balastro electronico funciona bien, usando un multimetro, es decir donde hago las mediciones de voltaje, y tambien con seleccion ¿en alterna o continua?.Gracias


----------



## zopilote (Nov 9, 2013)

No es ciencia oculta  entre esos cuatro terminales, dos estan unidos mediante un condensador poliester, y son los que no vas ha usar. El tubo que tienes tiene tambien cuatro terminales, pero solo puedes ver solo dos, el resto esta unido a un arrancador y un condensador dentro de su receptaculo.
 No trates de medir tensiones en el circuito, podrias causar un accidente, si  unos cables con cocodrilos es refacil conectar todo y probarlo.


----------



## eleck113 (Nov 9, 2013)

Muy agradecido zopilote, lo voy hacer.
Ahora, tengo a la mano un balastro electronico de 36w, y caeria a pelo, ya que quiero usar 4 lamparas de 9w,  bueno , mi duda seria como las conecto, ¿en paralelo o en serie? o me tengo comprar 4 balastros electronicos de 9 w, bueno eso si es que encuentro , una vez mas gracias .


----------



## mfi (Mar 27, 2014)

Hola, voy a pediros opinion respecto a una insoladora que me venden muy barata y digo muy de verdad... como no encuentro información, a lo mejor vosotros la conoceis o algo, es esta:

http://www.gacio.es/index.php/es/preimpresion/item/12-isoladora-anaca-mh-7080

Pregunto aquí por no abrir otro hilo, disculpas.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Mar 28, 2014)

Buenísimo.

Me gustó el manómetro que tiene, me imagino que es para la temperatura, lo que me extraña aue se aanalógico.

Buen aporte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2014)

Meta dijo:


> Buenísimo.
> 
> _*Me gustó el manómetro que tiene, me imagino que es para la temperatura*_, lo que me extraña aue se aanalógico.
> 
> Buen aporte.






No es un manómetro, es un vacuómetro, mide vacío o presión inferior a la atmosférica y debe ser para medir la presión de vacío de la mesa.


----------

